# ProRep terrascaping compound etc



## aibcarpentry (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi, I'm new to the hobby and have been pointed in the direction of the ProRep range; terrascaping texturing compound, terrascaping resin colour pigment and terrascaping sealing resin.
Does anyone have any experience with this range of products?

I really want to hear about how people have built planters into the sides too

I have seen a few threads using different products to achieve a similar result so I'm also looking for people who have used alternative methods to give me some guidance.

pointing me in the direction of a few good posts about terrascaping is also welcome. :2thumb:


----------



## nh123 (May 16, 2019)

I know this is an old tread, but wondered if anyone has used prorep terrascaping before?


----------



## nh123 (May 16, 2019)

do people still use this forum?


----------

